# Deletion of a Legacy



## Frederick Russ (May 1, 2005)

East West left Northern Sounds today with hopes that years of archives would be saved at NS for all - past, present and future members. However that didn't happen, and personally I'm quite saddened since EW has been there virtually from the beginning.

On a brighter note, East West has started a new community forum where helpful hints, demos and technical support on East West Quantum Leap products. Find them here:

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/ijpg [email protected]


----------



## choc0thrax (May 1, 2005)

Papa must have not liked East West much. His dislike of East West is obviously more important than the members of NS who would benefit from having the archives there. I had many informative and somewhat genius posts in that forum... I feel like a part of me is gone... or maybe it's because I just took a huge dump.


----------



## José Herring (May 1, 2005)

It's all about where the buck lies. I tell you I don't think Papa has any real concern about the members of NS. I think that it's the advertisers and developers that make his bread and butter.

The advertisers and developers seem to be a bit peaved at EW for using their might to corner the sample market. But I say, more power to EW. They certainly aren't doing anything illegal.

So, it seems to me that the best thing for EW to do is get their own forum. Just sad that the archives have to go. It's a shame and the activity at NS seems a lot less these days.

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (May 2, 2005)

Well if I were a developer, I'd feel real queasy about building a base over at NS knowing that if I were ever to leave the unique and extensive library that had been built up over the years by so many customers would be burnt to the ground.

PapaChalk not only trashed EWQLSO but all of the years of shared experience and thoughtful input of by many pioneers and NS users discussing not only sampling topics but many other musical tips and hints that go way beyond EWQLSO.

Such a tragedy!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 2, 2005)

Well, I'm having fun there arguing about religion at least.


----------



## José Herring (May 2, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Off topic at NS. When I want to talk music I come here.

Jose


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 2, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Papa must have not liked East West much. His dislike of East West is obviously more important than the members of NS who would benefit from having the archives there. I had many informative and somewhat genius posts in that forum... I feel like a part of me is gone... or maybe it's because I just took a huge dump.


I know the feeling. I feel like a new man each time I drop the kids off at the pool. 

I believe the group buy had a lot to do with EW ultimately switching to their own forum - I heard Papa didn't allow it. Too bad.  I hope Nick sticks around though - he's one cool fellow.


----------



## handz (May 2, 2005)

Its really 47b60eaf5bd.jpg ;@öúGo¶ A G h¿úF3e441216 71077563446dc467091a9.jpg


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 3, 2005)

LOL - it appears that my enthusiasm to support East West's move and to request an archive be kept of EW's excellent contributions to the sample community was met by banning me from Northern Sounds!?! Nice move NS. I would do it again because EW didn't deserve that kind of treatment - besides now with EW & VI my forum plate is filled, thank you 

Frederick Russ


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 3, 2005)

oo ooo oo I wanna be Banned! I wanna be banned! :lol:


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 3, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> oo ooo oo I wanna be Banned! I wanna be banned! :lol:



Wrong forum - might I suggest the tan one?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to the club you are officially cool. I'll welcome Aaron too as he will soon join us.


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 3, 2005)

oh i know i was talking about NS!


----------



## José Herring (May 3, 2005)

All you people got Banned? :o 

You guys are a HUGE part of NS. What am I going to do there now?

I can't believe it. Papa's destroying his own forum. 

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (May 3, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> LOL - it appears that my enthusiasm to support East West's move and to request an archive be kept of EW's excellent contributions to the sample community was met by banning me from Northern Sounds!?!....Frederick Russ


Tsk tsk tsk...Didn't you read the rules? No expression of emotion, enthusiasm, criticism or sympathy shall be tolerated in the land of NS say the Knights that say Ni. 

Collapse of a Library built on a Crumbling Paternal Blackboard

What a naughty boy trying to save the EW sampling library of Alexandria from the bad cluches of the Wizard at NS! So the Wizard of NS had a stern word with you boy? For it seems the NS muchkins have started migrating to V.I.Control fearing persecution, banning, and post deletions in their old land. And its just a matter of time before developers follow. The NS Wiz certainly realizes he's no longer in Kansas and its easier to hide behind the curtain and make others shake in their boots while he can. As his paternal blackboard of power seems to be coming undone. Is it a coincidence that the letters NS stand next to OT? Or that words in chalk turns into dust? ( Well at least that's all thats left of my posts) The library was built on a house of cards. That is what really is a shame.

For the Good Witch of the Internet did not have time to archive them.

Hey! Maybe not all's lost after all?
http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... post294731


----------



## José Herring (May 3, 2005)

This is like detention. This is sooooo cool. :twisted: 

We should meet here every morning for breakfast.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (May 3, 2005)

josejherring said:


> This is like detention. This is sooooo cool. :twisted:
> 
> We should meet here every morning for breakfast.
> 
> ...


"Ouch" Jose! 

Stop flinging those CocoPuffs at me when no one's looking. :twisted:

Nya nya nya na na... :lol:


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 4, 2005)

Papa Chalk is going to be a very lonely man over there soon. I wonder if this is how he reacts IRL as well... Sad. There used to be a few % of talented people at NS, even when VI Control was brand new. Now I think we are down to maybe 0.1% - not counting Falcon1 of course.

NS has turned in to Gary's Cosy Coffee Club.


----------



## José Herring (May 6, 2005)

I was over at the NS forum and boy is it getting slooooowwwww.
We need to pick it up over here.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (May 9, 2005)

am i blind or did the "dictator" over at NS deleted also the off-topic board and moves the general discussion to the place where the off topic was.

loool, it is really funny how this forum evolves. soon there will be just two big forums:

- THE ONE AND ONLY GARRITAN FORUM

- little other stuff but don't talk about other samples than Garritan 

8)


----------



## José Herring (May 9, 2005)

I happened to get Nick's post over the matter before it was deleted by Papa. It was deleted in record time--5min. Happened as I was posting a reply. I had to hit the back button on my browser to get the copy. I'm only posting it because it's finally good to hear the other side of it.



> Northernsounds was, for me, the best sampling forum around. I learned alot here and was also allowed quite a bit of freedom. I think it was quite a magical community. The thing is, I have admitted being wrong about many things over the past few years, as have many others here. How many times have I made an as$ of myself? But the moderators of NS are never wrong and it is this attitude that has driven away some of the most accomplished members of NS. I think that as soon as NS became a source of income for it's creators, it began a slow path to destruction. They need to make a living, so there is no real solution. But believe me when I tell you that information is shaped by the advertisers and by the overly-stubborn management. They don't negotiate with terrorists. And you are all terrorists. That's why everyone is running. Soon to be deleted and banned, I guess. -Nick Phoenix


----------



## synergy543 (May 9, 2005)

Oh good...I wasn't drunk after all.


----------

